
Send message beyond time and space - kayxxxxxxx
https://spacetimepost.uc.r.appspot.com/
======
kayxxxxxxx
SpaceTimePost makes it possible to send message to someone without knowing
name nor email address. The only thing you should know to send message is the
place and time.

This is a beta version and we'd like to have your feedbacks:D Thanks.

~~~
brudgers
How does it work?

